# Kashmir 'NEVER Merged' with India | CM Omar Abdullah



## Areesh

> SRINAGAR: *Jammu & Kashmir chief minister Omar Abdullah on Wednesday reiterated his party's stand that the state's accession was not a merger with the Indian Union in 1947.
> 
> "While all the states acceded to the union of India and then merged with it, Jammu & Kashmir only acceded and not merged. That is why we have special status, our own constitution and the flag,'' he said while talking to a European Union Delegation.*
> 
> He said the Kashmir issue was linked to the partition when future of all states except Jammu & Kashmir was decided and underlined the need for a sustained dialogue with Pakistan and separatists.
> 
> Omar said there were diverse views regarding the issue. "While one extremist view is for cession, the other is total merger of the state with the union of India,'' he said.
> 
> "Unless the process of dialogue is started with a view to find out flexibility in both of the views and carve out a roadmap of addressing the issues, the position will not change.''
> 
> He said the Constitution provides a framework for dialogue with separatists.



J&K never merged with India: Omar - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

LOL, I love the headlines they write in the TOI. 

They like to make it as dramatic as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## karan.1970

Chinese-Dragon said:


> LOL, I love the headlines they write in the TOI.
> 
> They like to make it as dramatic as possible.



Its all about the circulation.. You should see India TV (a pseudo news channel) sometime...


----------



## Areesh

karan.1970 said:


> Neither did East Pakistan.. What I am trying to say is that special status does not have much to do with how integrated a territory is with the country.



It matters a lot. Because when an Indian trolls brings Baluchistan in middle of Kashmir discussion, it means comparing apples with oranges.


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> Lol. You are a professional clown or after joining this forum you have learned this talent?



So, you are only left with personal insults when ran out of logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Areesh

INDIC said:


> So, you are only left with personal insults when ran out of logic.



Balushitan has no special status. IOK has. Enough said.

Your logic deserved you such insult. You keep coming with such bullsh!t, you would be ridiculed.


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> Balushitan has no special status. IOK has. Enough said.
> 
> Your logic deserved you such insult. You keep coming with such bullsh!t, you would be ridiculed.



You guys always question accession of Kashmir in India, so did Kalat(Balochistan) accede to Pakistan, infact both Kalat and Kashmir were invaded under Brigadier Akbar Khan. 

Even FATA has special status under article 247, Pakistani army can't even guard the Pak-Afghan border in FATA.  While the so called Azad Kashmir and Gilgit-Baltistan even don't have right to representation in Pakistani parliament.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Areesh

INDIC said:


> You guys always question accession of Kashmir in India, so did Kalat(Balochistan) accede to Pakistan, infact both Kalat and Kashmir were invaded under Brigadier Akbar Khan.
> 
> Even FATA has special status under article 247, Pakistani army can't even guard the Pak-Afghan border in FATA.  While the so called Azad Kashmir and Gilgit-Baltistan even don't have right to representation in Pakistani parliament.



Does Baluchistan have any special status? No. 

End of story.


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> Does Baluchistan have any special status? No.
> 
> End of story.



Then why you use the false term occupied, when Kashmir acceded to India unlike the Kalat which was annexed.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Areesh

INDIC said:


> Then why you use the false term occupied, when Kashmir acceded to India unlike the Kalat which was annexed.



Because it is a disputed territory unlike Baluchistan and Tibet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> Because it is a disputed territory unlike Baluchistan and Tibet.



Even if you consider it disputed, how it justify using the word 'Occupied', we had accession, you had nothing. You have no document to support the so called Azad Kashmir or Gilgit-Baltistan as the part of Pakistan, the territories even don't have representation in Pakistani Parliament.

BTW even Afghans believe Durand Line is disputed including the pro-Pakistan group Afghan Taliban.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Areesh

INDIC said:


> Even if you consider it disputed, how it justify using the word 'Occupied', we had accession, you had nothing. You have no document to support the so called Azad Kashmir or Gilgit-Baltistan as the part of Pakistan, the territories even don't have representation in Pakistani Parliament.
> 
> BTW even Afghans believe Durand Line is disputed including the pro-Pakistan group Afghan Taliban.



Since it is disputed it is occupied. Its fate is yet to be decided. About Afghans. Well tell them to take the case to UN.


----------



## Donatello

INDIC said:


> They are commenting about Kashmir but don't anything about their own country.
> 
> They have FCR Laws in FATA and article 247 in Pakistani constitution, thus no Pakistani laws is applicable in FATA, Pakistani Army can't even guard the FATA-Afghanistan border, its unconstitutional.
> 
> Unlike Kashmir which signed accession paper with India, Kalat(Balochistan) was annexed on 27 march 1948.




What if i say Pakistani Army DOES Guard the border along FATA?

Will it crumble your obviously verified and credible Indian Masala News source?


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> Since it is disputed it is occupied. Its fate is yet to be decided. About Afghans. Well tell them to take the case to UN.



But it is considered disputed only by one side Pakistan. How can even use the word "Occupied" legally without having any historical document to support your claims. Even you could not get Maharaja to force him to sign surrender document unlike that of Kalat.



Donatello said:


> What if i say Pakistani Army DOES Guard the border along FATA?
> 
> Will it crumble your obviously verified and credible Indian Masala News source?



They are there because of war on terror, Pakistan army entered in FATA (Tirah) in 2004 for the first time since Pakistan's creation in 1947. FCR laws have provision for local militias to look at the security affairs of FATA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Donatello

INDIC said:


> Even if you consider it disputed, how it justify using the word 'Occupied', we had accession, you had nothing. You have no document to support the so called Azad Kashmir or Gilgit-Baltistan as the part of Pakistan, the territories even don't have representation in Pakistani Parliament.
> 
> BTW even Afghans believe Durand Line is disputed including the pro-Pakistan group Afghan Taliban.



What Afghans say doesn't mean shyt. They can't take control of their hinterland and they want more?

About Gilgit-Baltistan, it a specially administered region, with full powers to Islamabad. 

See, the funny this is that as a citizen of Pakistan i have been to Gilgit-Baltistan and Azad Kashmir, while Indians cannot go there.

Here is the official governance order of GB:
http://www.gilgitbaltistan.gov.pk/images/stories/downloads/Governance-Order.pdf

And here is their website:
:::Government of Gilgit Baltistan:::



Hence your argument is rendered invalid.

So tell me, how is the Indian terrorized part of Kashmir dealing? Just read the news.


It's funny how senior members like you can be so stupid, and then those liking your posts who take stupidity to the Indian national level.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

INDIC said:


> But it is considered disputed only by one side Pakistan. How can even use the word "Occupied" legally without having any historical document to support your claims. Even you could not get Maharaja to force him to sign surrender document unlike that of Kalat.



It is disputed according to the UN. That's border between Pakistan and India in Kashmir is called Line of control. Baluchistan doesn't share any of such feature. Since it is occupied it is disputed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

INDIC said:


> But it is considered disputed only by one side Pakistan. How can even use the word "Occupied" legally without having any historical document to support your claims. Even you could not get Maharaja to force him to sign surrender document unlike that of Kalat.
> 
> 
> 
> They are there because of war on terror, Pakistan army entered in FATA (Tirah) in 2004 for the first time since Pakistan's creation in 1947. FCR laws have provision for local militias to look at the security affairs of FATA.




Kid, if you want to argue about my country, please come armed with something better than Wikipedia and India Times.


----------



## Areesh

Donatello said:


> It's funny how senior members like you can be so stupid, and then those liking your posts who take stupidity to the Indian national level.



Seniority doesn't mean you can't be stupid. Indic always talks rubbish.


----------



## INDIC

Donatello said:


> What Afghans say doesn't mean shyt. They can't take control of their hinterland and they want more?
> 
> About Gilgit-Baltistan, it a specially administered region, with full powers to Islamabad.
> 
> See, the funny this is that as a citizen of Pakistan i have been to Gilgit-Baltistan and Azad Kashmir, while Indians cannot go there.
> 
> Here is the official governance order of GB:
> http://www.gilgitbaltistan.gov.pk/images/stories/downloads/Governance-Order.pdf
> 
> And here is their website:
> :::Government of Gilgit Baltistan:::
> 
> 
> 
> Hence your argument is rendered invalid.
> 
> So tell me, how is the Indian terrorized part of Kashmir dealing? Just read the news.
> 
> 
> It's funny how senior members like you can be so stupid, and then those liking your posts who take stupidity to the Indian national level.



That special territory has no representation in Pakistan's parliament. Even autonomous territories have elected representative in their countries Parliament. 

Here is the Pakistani version of election result of 2013, no election, no representation in Kashmir areas which proves its not a Pakistani territory.









Areesh said:


> It is disputed according to the UN. That's border between Pakistan and India in Kashmir is called Line of control. Baluchistan doesn't share any of such feature. Since it is occupied it is disputed.



UN resolutions aren't binding to anyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Donatello

INDIC said:


> That special territory has no representation in Pakistan's parliament. Even autonomous territories have elected representative in their countries Parliament.
> 
> Here is the Pakistani version of election result of 2013, no election, no representation in Kashmir areas which proves its not a Pakistani territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN resolutions aren't binding to anyone.



Err, what difference does it make? Is Gilgit-Baltistan not part of Pakistan? Like i said, whether Indians believe it or not, it IS and WILL remain part of Pakistan.


----------



## Areesh

INDIC said:


> UN resolutions aren't binding to anyone.



They exist on Kashmir. Not on your favorite baluchistan. Hence we say IOK.


----------



## INDIC

Donatello said:


> Err, what difference does it make? Is Gilgit-Baltistan not part of Pakistan? Like i said, whether Indians believe it or not, it IS and WILL remain part of Pakistan.



Tell me the logic if you consider it as the part of Pakistan, why no election, no representation in Pakistani Parliament.

Jammu and Kashmir has 6 seat is Lok Sabha and 4 seats in Rajya Sabha of Indian Parliament.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dash

AND Kashmir is too....whether anyone like it or not....whether told by Omar obdulla or Amar/akbar/antony


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> They exist on Kashmir. Not on your favorite baluchistan. Hence we say IOK.



Why you want to avoid comparison of accession papers of both Kashmir and Kalat. which exist in case of Kashmir and don't exist in case of Kalat.


----------



## Donatello

INDIC said:


> *Tell me the logic if you consider it as the part of Pakistan, why no election, no representation in Pakistani Parliament.*
> 
> Jammu and Kashmir has 6 seat is Lok Sabha and 4 seats in Rajya Sabha of Indian Parliament.



And yet Gilgit-Baltistan gets it's share of the federal budget. Interesting right?

So i would repeat, please tell me how Gilgit-Baltistan is not a part of Pakistan?


----------



## INDIC

Donatello said:


> And yet Gilgit-Baltistan gets it's share of the federal budget. Interesting right?
> 
> So i would repeat, please tell me *how Gilgit-Baltistan is not a part of Pakistan?*



I already explained they aren't registered as Pakistani voters. Without voting rights, its no more than a colony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

Areesh said:


> Indian media seems legit. They have 1 billion+ morons to cater.


And that includes morons like you because you seem to love Indian media!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## OrionHunter

Donatello said:


> Err, what difference does it make? Is Gilgit-Baltistan not part of Pakistan? Like i said, whether Indians believe it or not, it IS and WILL remain part of Pakistan.


Really?   Then you seem to have covered yourself completely with the disinfo/propaganda cloak that your PA and mullahs have covered you with. *It doesn't look like you have a clue what the UN resolutions are all about. But you keep hollering from the rooftops about them. *

As per the resolutions, Gilgit-Baltistan is NOT, I repeat NOT, part of Pakistan. Period! Go do some reading and research before blabbering. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Donatello

OrionHunter said:


> Really?   Then you seem to have covered yourself completely with the disinfo/propaganda cloak that your PA and mullahs have covered you with. *It doesn't look like you have a clue what the UN resolutions are all about. But you keep hollering from the rooftops about them. *
> 
> As per the resolutions, Gilgit-Baltistan is NOT, I repeat NOT, part of Pakistan. Period! Go do some reading and research before blabbering. Thanks.



If it's not part of Pakistan, then how the heck did i go there?

Indian telling me about my nation, how cute.


----------



## INDIC

OrionHunter said:


> And that includes morons like you because you seem to love Indian media!!



The guy who posts scores of rape related news on a defence forum calling others as morons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Dude, FATA is not even part of this universe..... we transcend space and time altogether. 



INDIC said:


> Kashmir is much more integrated into India than FATA is with Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jade

Areesh said:


> It is disputed according to the UN. That's border between Pakistan and India in Kashmir is called Line of control. Baluchistan doesn't share any of such feature. Since it is occupied it is disputed.



After Shimla, UN is irreverent and India doesn't recogonize UN resolution anymore. 
It is called LOC because India claims P-O-K and GB. The day Pakistan hands over P-O-K and GB, we can have IB. 
There is basically no difference between Baluchistan and Kashmir. India has better claim over Kashmir as it has instrument of accession. What has Pakistan got regarding Baluchistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## INDIC

Hyperion said:


> Dude, FATA is not even part of this universe..... we transcend space and time altogether.



Pakistanis laws aren't applicable in FATA because of British time FCR laws and article 247.


----------



## Areesh

Jade said:


> After Shimla, UN is irreverent and India doesn't recogonize UN resolution anymore.
> It is called LOC because India claims P-O-K and GB. The day Pakistan hands over P-O-K and GB, we can have IB.
> There is basically no difference between Baluchistan and Kashmir. India has better claim over Kashmir as it has instrument of accession. What has Pakistan got regarding Baluchistan?



Lol only according to self defined definitions of Indian trolls like you aren't going to change the facts buddy. UN resolutions still exist and that makes whole of Kashmri state disputed. This is your self created definition. And the best part is your definition as childish and stupid as your claim on Kashmir.

About Baluchistan I don't know why I should answer your idiotic question when there is no parallel between IOK and Baluchistan. At least bring something comparable to save your sh!t.



OrionHunter said:


> And that includes morons like you because you seem to love Indian media!!



I am just doing my duty of informing you morons about the news meant for you that you might have missed.

Look moron read this news. It was published for you.


----------



## Areesh

INDIC said:


> Why you want to avoid comparison of accession papers of both Kashmir and Kalat. which exist in case of Kashmir and don't exist in case of Kalat.



Don't want to compare apples and oranges. In any case those bogus papers were signed by a controversial illegal ruler. Don't hold much worth even if they exist.

While in our case Kalat annexation is globally accepted.


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> Don't want to compare apples and oranges. In any case those bogus papers were signed by a controversial illegal ruler. Don't hold much worth even if they exist.
> 
> While in our case Kalat annexation is globally accepted.



Princely state like Chitral, Swat, Bahawalpur, Khairpur many others acceded in also acceded to Pakistan in the same way by signing paper like Kashmir signed for India, you can't selectively call one as bogus and other as authentic The annexation of Kalat didn't went well Pakistan even there was other dispute it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

INDIC said:


> Princely state like Chitral, Swat, Bahawalpur, Khairpur many others acceded in also acceded to Pakistan in the same way by signing paper like Kashmir signed for India, you can't selectively call one as bogus and other as authentic The annexation of Kalat didn't went well Pakistan even there was other dispute it.



Chitral, Swat, Khairpur, Bahawalpur etc etc aren't disputed territory. Kashmir is.

Kalat annexation went down much better than your bogus accession papers of Kashmir. If those papers had any worth or validity you wouldn't have just 55% of erstwhile Kashmiri state today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

INDIC said:


> Kashmir is much more integrated into India than FATA is with Pakistan.



joke of the century...

the people of FATA are a proud and autonomous people but they aren't opposed to Pakistan or being part of Pakistan

that's more than we can say about Kashmir vis a vis hindustan --- and events of the past 24 hours show that


----------



## Sugarcane

Areesh said:


> Yeah IOK is more integrated. Be happy. Keep fooling yourself.
> 
> You might be a lesser idiot as compared to other of your compatriots. But still you are an idiot. Enough said.



Don't undermine the elite one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

LoveIcon said:


> Don't undermine the elite one



True. Boy is very clownish. India got talent.


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> Chitral, Swat, Khairpur, Bahawalpur etc etc aren't disputed territory. Kashmir is.
> 
> Kalat annexation went down much better than your bogus accession papers of Kashmir. If those papers had any worth or validity you wouldn't have just 55% of erstwhile Kashmiri state today.



Your failed logic can't make the accession paper illegal, its as legal as that of Chitral or Swat or Bahawalpur. infact Pakistan has no document to claim the so called Azad Kashmir and Gilgit-Baltistan, that's you still don't give those people representation in Pakistan's Parliament. Regarding Kalat, perhaps you are forgetting how the Prince Karim Khan of Kalat state led the first Baloch rebellion just after the annexation of Kala in 1948.


----------



## Areesh

INDIC said:


> Your failed logic can't make the accession paper illegal, its as legal as that of Chitral or Swat or Bahawalpur. infact Pakistan has no document to claim the so called Azad Kashmir and Gilgit-Baltistan, that's you still don't give those people representation in Pakistan's Parliament. Regarding Kalat, perhaps you are forgetting how the Prince Karim Khan of Kalat state led the first Baloch rebellion just after the annexation of Kala in 1948.



It is illegal and bogus, that's why Kashmir is a disputed territory. And you were left with just 55% of your atoot ang. It is the bogusness of those papers or of the guy who signed them that till today you are supposed to talk to us on this issue. I can just laugh at you on comparing Kashmir with Swat or Chitral. 

Prince Karim Khan was nobody.


----------



## INDIC

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> joke of the century...
> 
> the people of FATA are a proud and autonomous people but they aren't opposed to Pakistan or being part of Pakistan
> 
> that's more than we can say about Kashmir vis a vis hindustan --- and events of the past 24 hours show that



I didn't asked for the feelings of FATA, it was referring to FCR which was created by British to make Pashtuns of FATA feel that they aren't ruled by outsiders, now British were replaced by Pakistanis. The system is still retained under article 247 of Pakistan's constitution.


----------



## karan.1970

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> joke of the century...
> 
> the people of FATA are a proud and autonomous people but they aren't opposed to Pakistan or being part of Pakistan
> 
> that's more than we can say about Kashmir vis a vis hindustan --- and events of the past 24 hours show that



What you have seen in past 24 hours in J&K happens every week (if not every alternate day) in places like FATA, SWAT, Karachi, Balochistan or KPK.. If that's any indication, then well...


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> It is illegal and bogus, that's why Kashmir is a disputed territory. And you were left with just 55% of your atoot ang. It is the bogusness of those papers or of the guy who signed them that till today you are supposed to talk to us on this issue. I can just laugh at you on comparing Kashmir with Swat or Chitral.
> 
> Prince Karim Khan was nobody.



I ask you again how you consider an accession paper as illegal and Pakistan's control of 1/3 of Kashmir as legal when you have no document to support your claim on that 1/3 of the territory of princely state of Jammu and Kashmir. Don't tell me one side consider it as disputed, even Afghans considers Durand Line as disputed.



LoveIcon said:


> Don't undermine the elite one



Yes, the scores of daily rape thread by an elite member on a defence forums.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

INDIC said:


> Your failed logic can't make the accession paper illegal, its as legal as that of Chitral or Swat or Bahawalpur. infact Pakistan has no document to claim the so called Azad Kashmir and Gilgit-Baltistan, that's you still don't give those people representation in Pakistan's Parliament. Regarding Kalat, perhaps you are forgetting how the Prince Karim Khan of Kalat state led the first Baloch rebellion just after the annexation of Kala in 1948.



Baloch nationalist don&#8217;t have majority by numbers while other historic races are there who actually are historically part of Balochistan but are from neighboring areas all around it. There is no religious issue or protection of nationality issue like ioK; instead it&#8217;s basically mining-of-minerals and gas-wealth issue added with prospective sheikdom issues. That&#8217;s what bothering the top few ambitious feudal nawab figures.

therefore -- AGAIN -- it's stupid to juxtapose the 2. In Balochistan Province the rebels are a tiny minority and not even representative of the Baloch and non-Baloch citizens of the Province (you also have Pakhtuns, ethnic Hazaras, Sindhis and Punjabi settlers). In Kashmir -- the majority (Kashmiri Muslims) are ardently opposed against the aggressive minority (the so-called 'ethnic indians' with whom they share nothing in common)


----------



## Areesh

INDIC said:


> I ask you again how you consider an accession paper as illegal and Pakistan's control of 1/3 of Kashmir as legal when you have no document to support your claim on that 1/3 of the territory of princely state of Jammu and Kashmir. Don't tell me one side consider it as disputed, even Afghans considers Durand Line as disputed.



Both Indian occupied Kashmir and our controlled part of Kashmir are disputed. That's why they have a special status in our country. This is something else that people of AJK and GB are very comfortable with us unlike the case of India in IOK.

About afghans. Tell those idiots to take the case to UN.


----------



## INDIC

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Baloch nationalist dont have majority by numbers while other historic races are there who actually are historically part of Balochistan but are from neighboring areas all around it. There is no religious issue or protection of nationality issue like ioK; instead its basically mining-of-minerals and gas-wealth issue added with prospective sheikdom issues. Thats what bothering the top few ambitious feudal nawab figures.
> 
> therefore -- AGAIN -- it's stupid to juxtapose the 2. In Balochistan Province the rebels are a tiny minority and not even representative of the Baloch and non-Baloch citizens of the Province (you also have Pakhtuns, ethnic Hazaras, Sindhis and Punjabi settlers). In Kashmir -- the majority (Kashmiri Muslims) are ardently opposed against the aggressive minority (the so-called 'ethnic indians' with whom they share nothing in common)



That's your personal narrative, I won't go in further detail.


----------



## Sugarcane

Instrument of accession - J & K beery credible  









> In 1947 it was reported that king Hari Singh of Jammu & Kashmir signed the instrument of accession of state to India on 27 October,1947 at 9.00 am & only AFTER that Indian army landed Srinagar airport on the same day (before dawn as per actual records in white paper of govt of india in Feb 1948 p. 44-48) to legitimise the use of force to save the state from Pak Pathan invasion started on 22nd October 1947,which was called by India as external aggression to state. All secret records in British costody, now open show that Indian Sikh Patiala Infantry paratroopers started landing Kashmir even on 17 th Oct, 1947 itself, as written by Prof. alastair Lamb in his books in 1991&1993 in 'Kashmir, A disputed Legacy' & 'Birth of A Tragedy; Kashmir 1947' & in articles by Praful Bidwai too in 1993 & records in India Office Library, London. Nowhere the original instrument was ever shown after promised in UNO. Lamb proved that it NEVER EXISTED & India has a FORGED one.





> In1993 it was reported that the same is missing suddenly from national archives of both Delhi & Jammu where a copy of both existed. In the book:Looking Back of former PM of J&K , M.C. Mahajan, there is self contradiction that request of military help came to Delhi on 26.10.1947 & NEXT DAY on 26.10.1947 instrument was signed in Jammu. Rajmohan Gandhi's book atel A Life says that VP Menon flew to Srinagar on 25.10.1947 with a miltary contingent to assess situation, met the king & asked him to flee to jammu, safe place & went back to Delhi.On 26.10.1947night king left Srinagar in convoy for Jammu. Next day in Jammu, he got him signing instrument BEFORE army landed. How? At that time there was no good Jammu-Srinagar highway, no Jawahar Tunnel(made in 1954), 2000feet lower than Bannihal Pass.That road has 2 big heights at Patnitop, Batote & landslide zone at Nashiri, easily taking one full day. Did king reach Jammu quickly, met Menon & signed? Records say Menon reached Jammu on27.10.1947





> Prof. Lamb told in an interview to BBC in 1999 dat it was not signed before 27.10.1947. Prem Shankar Jha wrote in his book in 1997 dat it was signed on 25.10.1947 on d basis of Sam Manekshaw's statement but Sam later said,"I don't remember date." Anil Athale wrote in his article in 1997: Indian troops landed Srinagar even on 19th July, 1947 as has been proved in Prof. Lamb's books dat definitely troops landed by 17th Oct., 1947 & Miss Maniben Patel's diary too prove that troops landed BEFORE accession, questioning legitimacy of latter. Secret British records have 40 files on Kahmir Dispute & first file was opened in 1997. News in 1997on that too told all files hide weaknesses of Indian legal case only. And most of Kashmiris consider Dogra Punjabi Hari Singh was NOT LEGAL RULER as inhuman 100 year Amritsar Treaty dated 16 March, 1846 ended on March16, 1946. Amritsar Treaty(based on human sale deed at rate of Rs 7/- per person like cattle sale)itself was illegal & so,Indian claim on J&K





> Smt N. A. Mahjoor (of Kashmir origin)of BBC wanted to take an interview of Dr. Karan Singh , s/o Hari Singh in 1999 about the same highly controversial 'instrument of accession of Kashmir ' & clarification whether it actually existed or not. Despite several attempts he told her that he had no time & asked her to read his autobiography(Heir Apparent) only. That book has nothing about the same. His evasion proves that he was hiding the fact. Most of british records prove that NO instrument existed at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> Both Indian occupied Kashmir and our controlled part of Kashmir are disputed. That's why they have a special status in our country. This is something else that people of AJK and GB are very comfortable with us unlike the case of India in IOK.
> 
> About afghans. Tell those idiots to take the case to UN.



We Indians don't consider Kashmir as disputed but as integral of India through rightful accession. Now its your problem to convince us to consider Kashmir as disputed.


----------



## Areesh

INDIC said:


> We Indians don't consider Kashmir as disputed but as integral of India through rightful accession. Now its your problem to convince us to consider Kashmir as disputed.



Lol I don't think it is necessary for us to force idiots and lunatics to believe in the truth. Informing them about the reality is enough. Rest is up to the idiots.


----------



## Kompromat

INDIC said:


> Kashmir is much more integrated into India than FATA is with Pakistan.



In the Hindu colonial mentality yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

INDIC said:


> Kashmir is much more integrated into India than FATA is with Pakistan.



Lol even though when you know Pakistani kashmir was taken by the people of FATA.


----------



## INDIC

LoveIcon said:


> Instrument of accession - J & K beery credible



What's your point here. All analysts dispute the date of signing the accession paper, not the month.  

Meanwhile Maharaja Hari Singh was alive till 1961 never gave support to such Pakistani conspiracy theories.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

i was just reading the indian occupied kashmiri brothers comment on one of the page in fb.

they are openly abusing modi and indian army.

i was surprised and i thought they might had read my comments.as one of them said.

we are kashmiri not indians.Kashmiri and indians are different


----------



## INDIC

farhan_9909 said:


> Lol even though when you know Pakistani kashmir was taken by the people of FATA.



I know about it. BTW have you read account of invasion of Kashmir by Andrew Whitehead.



Aeronaut said:


> In the Hindu colonial mentality yes.



We have 160-170 million Muslims in India, Kashmiris are only 6-7 millions of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jade

Areesh said:


> Lol only according to self defined definitions of Indian trolls like you aren't going to change the facts buddy. UN resolutions still exist and that makes whole of Kashmri state disputed. This is your self created definition. And the best part is your definition as childish and stupid as your claim on Kashmir.
> 
> About Baluchistan I don't know why I should answer your idiotic question when there is no parallel between IOK and Baluchistan. At least bring something comparable to save your sh!t.
> 
> 
> 
> I am just doing my duty of informing you morons about the news meant for you that you might have missed.
> 
> Look moron read this news. It was published for you.



That is according to Pakistanis , but the problem is Indian government states that UN resolution are redundant. Mark my words, India will never negotiate Kashmir based on UN resolution and neither is there any force on the earth that can force India to negotiate Kashmir on UN resolutions

There is parallel between Kashmir and Baluchistan...why do you think there is unrest in Baluchistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Jade said:


> That is according to Pakistanis , but the problem is Indian government states that UN resolution are redundant. Mark my words, India will never negotiate Kashmir based on UN resolution and neither is there any force on the earth that can force India to negotiate Kashmir on UN resolutions



India will never negotiate Kashmir on the basis of its Muslims majority because Kashmirs are just 6-7 millions out 160-170 million Indian Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Jade said:


> That is according to Pakistanis , but the problem is Indian government states that UN resolution are redundant. Mark my words, India will never negotiate Kashmir based on UN resolution and neither is there any force on the earth that can force India to negotiate Kashmir on UN resolutions
> 
> There is parallel between Kashmir and Baluchistan...why do you think there is unrest in Baluchistan



Indian govt consists of Indians obviously. So being moron is excepted of them. Nothing surprising here.

There is also unrest in your north east too. But that doesn't make them equal to IOK. They are not disputed. Same applies to Baluchistan too.


----------



## Sugarcane

INDIC said:


> I know about it. BTW have you read account of invasion Kashmir by Andrew Whitehead.



How about Mountbatten&#8217;s remark on instrument of accession


> &#8220;it is my Government's wish that as soon as law and order have been restored in Kashmir and her soil cleared of the invader the question of the State's accession should be settled by a reference to the people.&#8221;


----------



## farhan_9909

Jade said:


> That is according to Pakistanis , but the problem is Indian government states that UN resolution are redundant. Mark my words, India will never negotiate Kashmir based on UN resolution and neither is there any force on the earth that can force India to negotiate Kashmir on UN resolutions
> 
> There is parallel between Kashmir and Baluchistan...why do you think there is unrest in Baluchistan



I guess its better for Pakistan to bleed india within kashmir,Since it is all about to rise.the bleeding will increase in the coming years

Other than this kashmir is also close to pakistan.hence not major expenses,and easy access aswell.

beside this having majority of your army in kashmir.we can nuke them and take indian occupied punjab,Indian occupied parts of ancient sindh merge with Genocider home province aka Gujarat and parts of indian occupied rajhistan,


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> Lol I don't think it is necessary for us to force idiots and lunatics to believe in the truth. Informing them about the reality is enough. Rest is up to the idiots.



So, please reply me with logic. During June 3rd Plan of the Partition of India plan, Jinnah declared that all princely states are free to decide their future. Pakistan was first to negate this when Brigadier Akbar Khan codenamed 'General Tariq' of Pakistan Army led the invasion of Kashmir on 22nd October 1947.


----------



## Areesh

farhan_9909 said:


> i was just reading the indian occupied kashmiri brothers comment on one of the page in fb.
> 
> they are openly abusing modi and indian army.
> 
> *i was surprised *and i thought they might had read my comments.as one of them said.
> 
> we are kashmiri not indians.Kashmiri and indians are different



I don't know why you are surprised. Everyone knows that.


----------



## Jade

INDIC said:


> India will never negotiate Kashmir on the basis of its Muslims majority because Kashmirs are just 6-7 millions out 160-170 million Indian Muslims.



Kashmir in India is a repudiation of two nation theory. The very essence of Indian constitution is at stake. And some Pakistan trolls think that they can force India to give up Kashmir :lol.


----------



## jayron

Good points @INDIC. very factual.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

INDIC said:


> So, please reply me with logic. During June 3rd Plan of the Partition of India plan, Jinnah declared that all princely states are free to decide their future. Pakistan was first to negate this when Brigadier Akbar Khan codenamed 'General Tariq' of Pakistan Army led the invasion of Kashmir on 22nd October 1947.



Because unlike other states muslims of Kashmir had revolted against there illegitimate ruler and he was involved in there massacre to suppress them. Supported by hindu extremists from "secular" India. So it was obvious that the hindu ruler had his loyalties with "secular" India against the wishes of his people. He was an oppressor and that's why his signature on any paper doesn't hold any importance. Our attack was important or else today Indian troops would have been shooting Kashmiri youth in Muzaffarabad too just like Shopian.


----------



## Jade

Areesh said:


> Indian govt consists of Indians obviously. So being moron is excepted of them. Nothing surprising here.
> 
> There is also unrest in your north east too. But that doesn't make them equal to IOK. They are not disputed. Same applies to Baluchistan too.



You are agreeing that Indian government doesn't recognize Kashmir as a dispute. That is good. Now go cry before UN or better OIC

There is difference between NE and Baluchistan. We are talking history. Unlike Baluchistan, NE was never annexed, hence there are similarities between Baluchistan and Kashmir and not between Baluchistan and NE


----------



## INDIC

LoveIcon said:


> How about Mountbatten&#8217;s remark on instrument of accession



Read his comment, I don't see its negate the authenticity of Kashmir's accession to India. Jinnah on 3rd June 1947 said that every princely state is free to decide their fate and they shouldn't be forced to join India or Pakistan. Perhaps the logic was not followed when Pakistan invaded both Kashmir and Kalat.



Areesh said:


> There is also unrest in your north east too. But that doesn't make them equal to IOK. They are not disputed. Same applies to Baluchistan too.



Manipur and Tripura were two princely states in North-East India who signed accession paper with India. Don't compare it with the territory which didn't sign accession with Pakistan.


----------



## Jade

farhan_9909 said:


> I guess its better for Pakistan to bleed india within kashmir,Since it is all about to rise.the bleeding will increase in the coming years
> 
> Other than this kashmir is also close to pakistan.hence not major expenses,and easy access aswell.
> 
> beside this having majority of your army in kashmir.we can nuke them and take indian occupied punjab,Indian occupied parts of ancient sindh merge with Genocider home province aka Gujarat and parts of indian occupied rajhistan,



A single cut in Kashmir that you try to inflict has result in 100 direct cuts on Pakistan. The state of mess that Pakistan is in is the result of your so called bleeding India strategy. You guys will never learn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Areesh said:


> I don't know why you are surprised. Everyone knows that.



I thought they would atleast consider themselves or atleast pretend being indians.

On return they abuse indian army and genocider aka modi

https://www.facebook.com/onlykmr

have a visit to this page,

Some interesting comments on the pics of the Shaheed kashmiri today



> Ashfaq Majeed C Lolab Janate
> 10 minutes ago · Like
> 
> Saqib Dar Inshallah janete he hogay
> 8 minutes ago · Like
> 
> Irshad Khan shaheed
> 8 minutes ago · Like
> 
> Imtiyaz Lone ALLAH IN KO JANATUL FIRDOOS ATA KARE AUR IN KI SHIHADAT KABOOL KARE
> 8 minutes ago · Like
> 
> Sheikh Atif Janate
> 7 minutes ago · Like
> 
> Zed Square aey sahedo asalam
> 6 minutes ago · Like
> 
> Israr Magray Shaheedo tumharai khoon sai inqilab aai ga....
> 6 minutes ago · Like
> 
> MehRan XaHid iNshAllah iNqIlAb aArAhA hAi
> 4 minutes ago · Like
> 
> Farooq Afridi Bhai ye log kon hai?
> 3 minutes ago via mobile · Like
> 
> MehRan XaHid aLlAh sAarE mUjAhIdO aUr kAsHmIRi shAhEed hUay bAiO kO jAnAt atA fArMAyE....AAmEen




By a Proud Kashmir from srinagar



> *Wani Ashfaq Gaye ko maata kehne walo agar Gaaye tumhari maata hai to uski hifazat karo tum kyun apni maata ko sare aam bazaar main neelam karte ho woh tumhari maata hai
> 4 minutes ago via mobile · Like*



comments only for +18 members 
again by proud kashmir,A indian member vivek is abused to death by the fellow proud kashmiri



> *Rizwan Khan he is lke a indian dog haraami ***** kamena
> woh jo iskay baap shopian mai shaheed hue unkay liyeh is kuttay ko furesat na mili
> bahna chod kuttay tere maa ki aankh saalay
> 4 hours ago · Like · 1
> 
> Vivek Handoo hey u all bullshits ...dnt u have any respect for our soldiers...our soldiers will always beat these millitants...
> 4 hours ago · Like
> 
> Farhaan Rather VeVek # Haramzaadi Zuban sambbhal kr baat kr*



for more please visit this page

https://www.facebook.com/onlykmr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

INDIC said:


> Read his comment, I don't see its negate the authenticity of Kashmir's accession to India. Jinnah on 3rd June 1947 said that every princely state is free to decide their fate and they shouldn't be forced to join India or Pakistan. Perhaps the logic was not followed when Pakistan invaded both Kashmir and Kalat.



It's still Question - as you don't have full Kashmir under Indian control



> &#8220;it is my Government's wish that as soon as law and order have been restored in Kashmir and her soil cleared of the invader the question of the State's accession should be settled by a reference to the people.&#8221;


----------



## Areesh

Jade said:


> You are agreeing that Indian government doesn't recognize Kashmir as a dispute. That is good. Now go cry before UN or better OIC
> 
> There is difference between NE and Baluchistan. We are talking history. Unlike Baluchistan, NE was never annexed, hence there are similarities between Baluchistan and Kashmir and not between Baluchistan and NE



Well everyone knows the childish stance of Indian govt. So I didn't accept anything new. As for Baluchistan. The Khan of Kalat lived years after annexation and he was happy with his decision. He also wrote his biography where he again showed his allegiance to Pakistan till his death. While in Kashmir's case even the ruler is disputed. People revolted against him. Then the paper he signed no worth obviously. UN has resolutions on Kashmir and you talk on it with us. You consider us to be a party to this dispute. While in Baluchistan case you are nothing for us.

By the way yes Kashmir and Baluchistan do have some similarities. Both in Kashmir and Baluchistan people take three meals a day. So even having low IQ you guys are right some time.


----------



## farhan_9909

Jade said:


> A single cut in Kashmir that you try to inflict has result in 100 direct cuts on Pakistan. The state of mess that Pakistan is in is the result of your so called bleeding India strategy. You guys will never learn.



Well,No.

Kashmir has nothing to do with the present situation in Pakistan rather the ISI involvement in Afghanistan in 80's is the cause of present problems in pakistan.


Mission kashmir can potentially be termed as the most successful mission by any intelligence agency ever.


----------



## Areesh

INDIC said:


> Manipur and Tripura were two princely states in North-East India who signed accession paper with India. Don't compare it with the territory which didn't sign accession with Pakistan.



But still there is unrest in those states. So that doesn't make them equal to Kashmir just like Baluchistan.


----------



## INDIC

LoveIcon said:


> It's still Question - as you don't have full Kashmir under Indian control



Yes, we consider entire Jammu and Kashmir as the part of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

what about hyderabad

If Bharti's are talking about balochistan.Than what about hyderabad and the usuall genocide of indian army in Hyderbad forcing it to merge with india


----------



## INDIC

farhan_9909 said:


> Well,No.
> 
> Kashmir has nothing to do with the present situation in Pakistan rather the ISI involvement in Afghanistan in 80's is the cause of present problems in pakistan.
> 
> 
> Mission kashmir can potentially be termed as the most successful mission by any intelligence agency ever.



Punjabi Taliban which aids TTP in terror attacks was carved out of the former militant outfits once fighting in Kashmir against India, the Lal Masjid Siege was catalyst to this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

farhan_9909 said:


> what about hyderabad
> 
> If Bharti's are talking about balochistan.Than what about hyderabad and the usuall genocide of indian army in Hyderbad forcing it to merge with india



Hyderabad is a symbol of Indian secularism. Where Indian army mass murdered muslims of Hyderabad.


----------



## Sugarcane

INDIC said:


> Yes, we consider entire Jammu and Kashmir as the part of India.



Whatever you think doesn't matter, fact is that question of J & K accession is open


----------



## farhan_9909

INDIC said:


> Punjabi Taliban which aids TTP in terror attacks was carved out of the former militant outfits once fighting in Kashmir against India, the Lal Masjid Siege was catalyst to this.



My friend

The kashmiri today are master of killing indian troops than either Punjabi or ttp taliban can ever imagine

they are mature now,they dont need anyone support,they are now capable of doing anything

they even have the support of educated secular kashmiri like those found on the kashmir page..majority of them think so
or else read the comment of the most latest posts from the page i posted.or visit any other kashmir page on your own.and do your observation

I guess its time for ISI to learn from the kashmir freedom fighters or Free kashmir army(FKA)


----------



## INDIC

farhan_9909 said:


> what about hyderabad
> 
> If Bharti's are talking about balochistan.Than what about hyderabad and the usuall genocide of indian army in Hyderbad forcing it to merge with india



Pakistan started the trend of annexation of princely states.



farhan_9909 said:


> My friend
> 
> The kashmiri today are master of killing indian troops than either Punjabi or ttp taliban can ever imagine
> 
> they are mature now,they dont need anyone support,they are now capable of doing anything
> 
> they even have the support of educated secular kashmiri like those found on the kashmir page..majority of them think so
> or else read the comment of the most latest posts from the page i posted.or visit any other kashmir page on your own.and do your observation
> 
> I guess its time for ISI to learn from the kashmir freedom fighters or Free kashmir army(FKA)




Your Punjabis are still sneaking into Kashmir murdering the Kashmiri origin policemen.



Areesh said:


> Hyderabad is a symbol of Indian secularism. Where Indian army mass murdered muslims of Hyderabad.



If you talk about Hyderabad, you shouldn't miss mentioning the barbaric Rezakars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

LoveIcon said:


> Whatever you think doesn't matter, fact is that question of J & K accession is open



Such discussions are only confined to academic level.


----------



## Areesh

INDIC said:


> If you talk about Hyderabad, you shouldn't miss mentioning the barbaric Rezakars.



Razakars were irregulars. While Indian army even begin a professional army tried its best to beat them in killings and massacres. And the worst part is Indian army succeeded.



INDIC said:


> Such discussions are only confined to academic level.



And the sad part is that you Indians on this forum are far below that academic level.


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> Razakars were irregulars. While Indian army even begin a professional army tried its best to beat them in killings and massacres. And the worst part is Indian army succeeded.



I see you comment lacking facts.


----------



## Areesh

INDIC said:


> I see exaggeration in your comment.



I see stupidity in you.


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> I see stupidity in you.




That report says Indian army mostly stayed disciplined, it was mainly the general people involved in the riots. 

Qasim Rizwi served his Pakistani masters very well but in return died like a pauper.


----------



## Areesh

INDIC said:


> That report says Indian army mostly stayed disciplined, it was mainly the general people involved in the riots.
> 
> Qasim Rizwi served his Pakistani masters very well but in return died like a pauper.



The report clearly states indian army was very much involved in the murder of muslims which lead to the murder of thousands of muslims. You should stop with your lies. Nobody here would be impressed.


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> The report clearly states indian army *was very much involved* in the murder of muslims which lead to the murder of thousands of muslims. You should stop with your lies. Nobody here would be impressed.



That report didn't said such thing. It said the Indian troops were mostly disciplined.


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> Razakars were irregulars.



Seeing the location of Hyderabad, what gave them stupid idea of independent Hyderabad, leading to not-needed bloodshed. Even Liaquat Ali Khan dreamed about pulling the independence of Hyderabad and got it integrated into Pakistan without territorial contiguity.


----------



## Areesh

INDIC said:


> That report didn't said such thing. It said the Indian troops were mostly disciplined.



Read this clown.




> In September and October 1948, soon after independence from the British Empire, tens of thousands of people were brutally slaughtered in central India.
> 
> *Some were lined up and shot by Indian Army soldiers.* Yet a government-commissioned report into what happened was never published and few in India know about the massacre. Critics have accused successive Indian governments of an ongoing cover-up.





> At a number of places members of the armed forces brought out Muslim adult males... and massacred them&#8221;






> We had absolutely unimpeachable evidence to the effect that there were instances in which men belonging to the Indian Army and also to the local police took part in looting and even other crimes.





> During our tour we gathered, at not a few places, that soldiers encouraged, persuaded and in a few cases even compelled the Hindu mob to loot Muslim shops and houses.





> The team reported that while Muslims villagers were disarmed by the Indian Army, Hindus were often left with their weapons.





> In some cases, it said, Indian soldiers themselves took an active hand in the butchery: "At a number of places members of the armed forces brought out Muslim adult males from villages and towns and massacred them in cold blood."



I think it is enough for now clown. Now it is better you shut up and stop making a mockery of yourself.



INDIC said:


> Seeing the location of Hyderabad, what gave them stupid idea of independent Hyderabad, leading to not-needed bloodshed. Even Liaquat Ali Khan dreamed about pulling the independence of Hyderabad and got it integrated into Pakistan without territorial contiguity.



So this is your justification of murdering muslims. Not a good justification clown. Not good enough.


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Areesh said:


> Read this clown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is enough for now clown. Now it is better you shut up and stop making a mockery of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> So this is your justification of murdering muslims. Not a good justification clown. Not good enough.



What's your gripe with "murdering Muslims"? You one of those ummah dreaming clowns? Muslims are being slaughtered everyday, mostly by other Muslims. Get a grip on reality dude.


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> Read this clown.
> 
> I think it is enough for now clown. Now it is better you shut up and stop making a mockery of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> So this is your justification of murdering muslims. Not a good justification clown. Not good enough.



What mockery? I don't think you even have regret for Rezakars atrocities for years.

I have read about the incidents you mentioned but it wasn't the policy of army and the same report says most of the troops stayed disciplined. The unfortunate violence was the result of the chain reactions.

As for justification, first your leaders proposes Two Nation Theory claiming that Hindus and Muslims can't live together and then tried to grab the land of 1.2 Crore Hindus of Hyderabad and 1 Million Hindus of Junagadh into Pakistan even without territorial contiguity. The Rezakar leadership were all once affiliated to Muslim League.


----------



## INDIC

PlanetWarrior said:


> What's your gripe with "murdering Muslims"? You one of those ummah dreaming clowns? Muslims are being slaughtered everyday, mostly by other Muslims. Get a grip on reality dude.



How ironic, Qasim Rizwi served his Pakistani masters well but ended up like Pauper without any support from the Pakistani government. When he was released in 1958 and migrated to Pakistan, nobody in Pakistan was there to welcome him because he became useless for Pakistani leadership.


----------



## Areesh

PlanetWarrior said:


> What's your gripe with "murdering Muslims"? You one of those ummah dreaming clowns? Muslims are being slaughtered everyday, mostly by other Muslims. Get a grip on reality dude.



Just countering stupid arguments of your compatriots. Or else you can kill all the Indian muslims. I don't give a damn.



INDIC said:


> What mockery? I don't think you even have regret for Rezakars atrocities for years.
> 
> I have read about the incidents you mentioned but it wasn't the policy of army and the same report says most of the troops stayed disciplined. The unfortunate violence was the result of the chain reactions.
> 
> *As for justification, first your leaders proposes Two Nation Theory claiming that Hindus and Muslims can't live together and then tried to grab the land of 1.2 Crore Hindus of Hyderabad and 1 Million Hindus of Junagadh into Pakistan even without territorial contiguity. The Rezakar leadership were all once affiliated to Muslim League.*



Bold part if pure bullsh!t. So won't even consider answering it.

Indian army and its troops were involved in crimes like mass murder in Hyderabad so how much disciplined they were doesn't matter. Fact is that regular troops behaved just like irregular razakars. Both were same.

About mockery. You are proving yourself to be a jerk by getting busted again and again and then coming back with something even more lame. You are mocking yourself.


----------



## PlanetWarrior

INDIC said:


> How ironic, *Qasim Rizwi *served his Pakistani masters well but ended up like Pauper without any support from the Pakistani government. When he was released in 1958 and migrated to Pakistan, nobody in Pakistan was there to welcome him because he became useless for Pakistani leadership.



We must be grateful to that fool. He killed a few Hindus and gave India the opening to annex Hyderabad. Without his Islamic superiority complex, India would never have been in a position to justify Operation Polo. The idiot got a few years free hospitality with compliments of Indian Jail Hospitality Inc and a boot straight thereafter to Pakistan where he learned that all his ummah and Muslim superiority nonsense was just a pie in the sky dream

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> Bold part if pure bullsh!t. So won't even consider answering it.



Then you need to study history. British media of that time reported Hyderabad receiving weapons from Pakistan through number of flights. Your Jinnah wished to turn Hyderabad into a Muslim homeland while Liaquat Ali Khan once told in a interview that he expect to succeed to pull out independence. After Kashmir acceded to India, even refused to negotiate Hyderabad for Kashmir. Every Pakistan learn how Hyderabad state was the land of milk and honey and they write the same crap here and there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IND151

INDIC said:


> They are commenting about Kashmir but don't anything about their own country.
> 
> They have FCR Laws in FATA and article 247 in Pakistani constitution, thus no Pakistani laws is applicable in FATA, *Pakistani Army can't even guard the FATA-Afghanistan border, its unconstitutional.
> *
> Unlike Kashmir which signed accession paper with India, Kalat(Balochistan) was annexed on 27 march 1948.



So which force patrols that portion of Af-Pak border?

On Topic> People need to read carefully

"While all the states acceded to the union of India and then merged with it,* Jammu & Kashmir only acceded and not merged*. That is why we have special status, our own constitution and the flag,'' 

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/kashmi...ged-india-cm-omar-abdullah.html#ixzz2g529pTUn


----------



## Cruizer

*India STOP your terror on innocent Kashmirs people.*


----------



## Parul

Cruizer said:


> *India STOP your terror on innocent Kashmirs people.*



We'll keep on dumping Pakistani non state actors into the same unmarked graves, where there predecessors were dumped.


----------



## Cruizer

Parul said:


> We'll keep on dumping Pakistani non state actors into the same unmarked graves, where there predecessors were dumped.



Your anger showing your frustration against India`s poor reality against Kashmir!


----------



## Parul

Cruizer said:


> Your anger showing your frustration against India`s poor reality against Kashmir!



I just stated the brutal fact.


----------



## Cruizer

* This image shows you that how much we Kashmiri HATE you Indians.*











Shame on you Indians. GET OUT FROM OUR KASHMIR!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slayer786

Well its no point arguing here. We all have our opinions. In the end, everyone has to go up and answer for their deeds. Just remember if you supported the right cause or suppressed it.
Keep your conscience clear.


----------



## Parul

Cruizer said:


> * This image shows you that how much we Kashmiri HATE you Indians.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15939
> 
> Shame on you Indians. GET OUT FROM OUR KASHMIR!



You can post Zillions Pictures. It won't make a difference. 

Kashmir rahega Hindustan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Slayer786 said:


> Well its no point arguing here. We all have our opinions. In the end, everyone has to go up and answer for their deeds. Just remember if you supported the right cause or suppressed it.
> Keep your conscience clear.


Exactly. No country is perfect and every country has its own share of right or wrong things. But then again charity begins at home so better we improve ourselves than pointing fingers at others.



Cruizer said:


> * This image shows you that how much we Kashmiri HATE you Indians.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15939
> 
> Shame on you Indians. GET OUT FROM OUR KASHMIR!


I can post many videos and pics in which terrorists blowing your security personals but then again It will bring me to your level so I won't do it. Such things won't make a difference and Kashmir will be with India in future too.


----------



## duhastmish

Kashmir is India and must be filled with rest of Indians just like any other state.


----------



## kaykay

duhastmish said:


> Kashmir is India and must be filled with rest of Indians just like any other state.


I hope that day to come too but its not right time. Lets Jihad-2 be over then we can work on that if we get some strong govt in centre.


----------



## Slayer786

Parul said:


> You can post Zillions Pictures. It won't make a difference.
> 
> Kashmir raheha Hindustan.




Ah! Did you mean rahega? I dont understand raheha. 

And did u mean the part left for India after, losing Azad Kashmir to Pakistan and also a part to China. So u mean to write the remaining part which India has will always raheha. OOPs! I meant rahega. Right?


----------



## Parul

Slayer786 said:


> Ah! Did you mean rahega? I dont understand raheha.
> 
> And did u mean the part left for India after, losing Azad Kashmir to Pakistan and also a part to China. So u mean to write the remaining part which India has will always raheha. OOPs! I meant rahega. Right?



It was a Tyo error (rahega). Both countries should remain content with what ever part they have. Make Loc international board & end the madness for all.


----------



## SirHatesALot

Always whining.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

Donatello said:


> If it's not part of Pakistan, then how the heck did i go there?
> 
> Indian telling me about my nation, how cute.


Let me tell you how cute. If that's what you know about your nation, then it's laughable!* G/B is part of the disputed territory of Kashmir, not a state of Pakistan.* In the event of Kashmiris getting 'freedom' to establish an independent state, then G/B will no more be part of Pakistan Administered Kashmir.

You all yell from the rooftops that Kashmiris must decide their future. Ok, so let's say they decide on independence. That means the whole of Pakistan Administered Kashmir will be out of Pakistan's ambit. Then what will happen to the G/B area that has almost been handed over to the Chinese for 'development of infrastructure'? 11,000 of them are there! Will they be thrown out? The Kashmiris would not want them messing around there would they? Then what would happen to the Sino-Pak grand design of opening trade routes for the Chinese via G/B to the Gwadar Port?

Bad idea for Pakistan to keep insisting on the wishes of the Kashmiris! You guys may land up with a lot of egg on your faces!

And that my friend would be cute!


----------



## Donatello

OrionHunter said:


> Let me tell you how cute. If that's what you know about your nation, then it's laughable!* G/B is part of the disputed territory of Kashmir, not a state of Pakistan.* In the event of Kashmiris getting 'freedom' to establish an independent state, then G/B will no more be part of Pakistan Administered Kashmir.
> 
> You all yell from the rooftops that Kashmiris must decide their future. Ok, so let's say they decide on independence. That means the whole of Pakistan Administered Kashmir will be out of Pakistan's ambit. Then what will happen to the G/B area that has almost been handed over to the Chinese for 'development of infrastructure'? 11,000 of them are there! Will they be thrown out? The Kashmiris would not want them messing around there would they? Then what would happen to the Sino-Pak grand design of opening trade routes for the Chinese via G/B to the Gwadar Port?
> 
> Bad idea for Pakistan to keep insisting on the wishes of the Kashmiris! You guys may land up with a lot of egg on your faces!
> 
> And that my friend would be cute!




Thank you for quoting something old.

Pakistan is not insisting on creating a separate Kashmir homeland, but rather the liberation of Kashmiri people from the Indian thuggery. That's the plan.

GB or whatever, is not going anywhere. Except for perhaps in your bollywood movies.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Parul said:


> We'll keep on dumping Pakistani non state actors into the same unmarked graves, where there predecessors were dumped.



according to the indian-installed CM Abdullah - many of them are in fact killed in "fake encounters" and they are not Pakistani nationals but they are Kashmiri freedom fighters; in some case they aren't even fighters, but just civilian deaths that the occupation forces hastily attempt to cover up (to no avail)

plenty of literature supports this.....as do accounts by Kashmiri citizens and leaders like Mirwaiz Farooq & Yassin Malik.


----------



## Ammyy

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> according to the indian-installed CM Abdullah - many of them are in fact killed in "fake encounters" and they are not Pakistani nationals but they are Kashmiri freedom fighters; in some case they aren't even fighters, but just civilian deaths that the occupation forces hastily attempt to cover up (to no avail)
> 
> plenty of literature supports this.....as do accounts by Kashmiri citizens and leaders like Mirwaiz Farooq & Yassin Malik.




May be some of them not belongs to Pakistan but most of them were Pakistani youth who got killed in Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SaffronSoldier

These selfish people have no sympathy for Kashmiri Pandits, Sikhs and Buddhists.
We will murder every so called "freedom fighter" in that state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> according to the indian-installed CM Abdullah - many of them are in fact killed in "fake encounters" and they are not Pakistani nationals but they are Kashmiri freedom fighters; in some case they aren't even fighters, but just civilian deaths that the occupation forces hastily attempt to cover up (to no avail)
> 
> plenty of literature supports this.....as do accounts by Kashmiri citizens and leaders like Mirwaiz Farooq & Yassin Malik.


No Indian will ever believe Yasin malik like former terrorists and Umarwaiz farooq like hypocrites. They are known ISI agents so no matter how much they will cry or even die crying, no one will listen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Ammyy said:


> May be some of them not belongs to Pakistan but most of them were Pakistani youth who got killed in Kashmir.



evidence does not suggest that



SaffronSoldier said:


> These selfish people have no sympathy for Kashmiri Pandits, Sikhs and Buddhists.
> We will murder every so called "freedom fighter" in that state.



even the more hardliner groups like JKLF and APHC have on record stated that not only do they demand the return of pundits - but that the right to self determination will be accurate once they are onboard

so all this pundits propaganda talk (which is always by non pundits) is not applicable



kaykay said:


> No Indian will ever believe Yasin malik like former terrorists and Umarwaiz farooq like hypocrites. They are known ISI agents so no matter how much they will cry or even die crying, no one will listen.



They've denied any links to the ISI. Only in indian logic can those asking for right to self determination in a land they call disputed be called "ISI agents"



p.s. Mirwaiz Farooq and Yassin Malik incidentally are for referendum on both sides of LoC.


----------



## SaffronSoldier

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> even the more hardliner groups like JKLF and APHC have on record stated that not only do they demand the return of pundits - but that the right to self determination will be accurate once they are onboard
> 
> so all this pundits propaganda talk (which is always by non pundits) is not applicable


Il say what I want for Pandits since they can say it for themselves. The genocide of Pandits has killed a major chunk of their population meaning even if they returned it won't be a fair representation. And why have you failed to mention the Sikhs and Buddhists? You people are sick.


----------



## Excelias

It is ok for J&K to have special provisions for themelves.It is just the cost of expanding and maintaining the union.


----------



## bronxbull

what difference does it make?

Pak Army is present in Balochistan,Indian can afford to keep its Army wherever it wants,India has so much wealth,the amount of Gold we have is enough to fund any operation.


----------



## vK_man

kaykay said:


> I hope that day to come too but its not right time. Lets Jihad-2 be over then we can work on that if we get some strong govt in centre.



deport the troublemakers.


----------

